# [solved] XEN: emake bricht beim kompilieren ab: Syntax Error

## haegar87

Nabend alle zusammen,

ich versuche gerade auf meinem neuen System XEN zu installieren.

Normalerweise ziemlich simpel: emerge -v xen

Und dann sollte er arbeiten... 

Allerdings bricht er bei mir nach 10 Sekunden mit vielen Syntax Errrors wieder ab.

Das finde ich ziemlich seltsam, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Hier dann einmal emerge --info:

```

System uname: Linux-3.3.0-gentoo.3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_950_@_3.07GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 27 Mar 2012 05:30:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p24

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.9.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.3

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.3 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg candy distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles getbinpkg news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pppd readline session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Und hier noch die Fehlermeldung (nicht der komplette Build-Log, kann ich aber nachlegen, falls nötig)

```

 __  __            _  _    _   ____

 \ \/ /___ _ __   | || |  / | |___ \

  \  // _ \ '_ \  | || |_ | |   __) |

  /  \  __/ | | | |__   _|| |_ / __/

 /_/\_\___|_| |_|    |_|(_)_(_)_____|

make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen'

[ -e include/asm ] || ln -sf asm-x86 include/asm

make -f /tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/Rules.mk -C include

make[2]: Entering directory `/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/include'

mkdir -p compat

mkdir -p compat

mkdir -p compat

grep -v 'DEFINE_XEN_GUEST_HANDLE(long)' public/callback.h | \

python /tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py >compat/callback.c.new

grep -v 'DEFINE_XEN_GUEST_HANDLE(long)' public/elfnote.h | \

python /tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py >compat/elfnote.c.new

grep -v 'DEFINE_XEN_GUEST_HANDLE(long)' public/event_channel.h | \

python /tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py >compat/event_channel.c.new

mkdir -p compat

mkdir -p compat

grep -v 'DEFINE_XEN_GUEST_HANDLE(long)' public/features.h | \

python /tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py >compat/features.c.new

mkdir -p compat

grep -v 'DEFINE_XEN_GUEST_HANDLE(long)' public/grant_table.h | \

python /tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py >compat/grant_table.c.new

mkdir -p compat

grep -v 'DEFINE_XEN_GUEST_HANDLE(long)' public/kexec.h | \

python /tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py >compat/kexec.c.new

mkdir -p compat

grep -v 'DEFINE_XEN_GUEST_HANDLE(long)' public/memory.h | \

python /tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py >compat/memory.c.new

mkdir -p compat

grep -v 'DEFINE_XEN_GUEST_HANDLE(long)' public/nmi.h | \

python /tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py >compat/nmi.c.new

grep -v 'DEFINE_XEN_GUEST_HANDLE(long)' public/physdev.h | \

python /tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py >compat/physdev.c.new

  File "/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py", line 27

    print line.rstrip()

             ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

  File "/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py", line 27

    print line.rstrip()

             ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

make[2]: *** [compat/event_channel.c] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[2]: *** [compat/callback.c] Fehler 1

  File "/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py", line 27

    print line.rstrip()

             ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

  File "/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py", line 27

    print line.rstrip()

             ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

  File "/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py", line 27

    print line.rstrip()

             ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

make[2]: *** [compat/grant_table.c] Fehler 1

  File "/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py", line 27

    print line.rstrip()

             ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

make[2]: *** [compat/features.c] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [compat/physdev.c] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [compat/nmi.c] Fehler 1

  File "/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py", line 27

    print line.rstrip()

             ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

make[2]: *** [compat/kexec.c] Fehler 1

  File "/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py", line 27

    print line.rstrip()

             ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

make[2]: *** [compat/memory.c] Fehler 1

  File "/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/tools/compat-build-source.py", line 27

    print line.rstrip()

             ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

make[2]: *** [compat/elfnote.c] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/include'

make[1]: *** [/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen/xen] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen'

make: *** [build] Fehler 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2/xen'

 * ERROR: app-emulation/xen-4.1.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/xen-4.1.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/xen-4.1.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-4.1.2/work/xen-4.1.2'

```

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe jemand kann mir hier weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

haegar87

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo haegar87

Das ganze klingt ein wenig nach einem python2 python3 Problem. Nutzt du als System-python Interpreter eventuell schon  python3.2 ?

Siehe mit 

```
eselect python list
```

 Falls ja, teste es doch mal mit python2.7 (und nutze ggf noch "python-updater"

----------

## haegar87

Dankeschön!

Es hat einwandfrei funktioniert... tatsächlich war als System-python 3.2 eingestellt, und der hat sich quer gestellt...   :Confused: 

Dein Tipp war echt Gold wert!

Mit dankbaren Grüßen  :Wink: 

haegar87

----------

